# broadheads



## carbon arrow (Jan 26, 2003)

Rage 2 Blade.........End of story.:wink:


----------



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ramcat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

I have used the Rage 3 blade and it worked great. The wound was massive and the arrow passed through and then some. My friends have used it on elk with pass through shots and quick kills. I am using them this year for elk.


----------



## saintdeer (Jul 26, 2010)

I love my 4 blade 145's, but I also use Hypershock Aftershock 125gr with that 2 3/4" chainsaw hole! I love my 2 choices in broadheads, but they work for me and I never go along with everyone's opinion.
I do have a question, whats up with everyone bashing Rage lately? Saying they have videos of them breaking on tests they shot?? I always heard very good reviews of rage heads myself, but have never tried them.


----------

